# Manchester City - PSG. 12 aprile 2016, ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2016)

Il City grazie all'ottimo 2-2 a Parigi, domani avrà la possibilità di raggiungere le semifinali di CL e viste le premesse sarebbe una sorpresa, visto che il PSG era dato per favorito.

La squadra di Blanc per passare il turno deve vincere oppure pareggiare dal 3-3 in su. La stessa situazione della Juve contro il Bayern. Il PSG conta nel recupero fondamente di Marco Verratti.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Canale 5

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2016)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2016)

sarà una grande partita, psg leggermente favorito anche se ha un solo risultato


----------



## .Nitro (11 Aprile 2016)

Spero passi il Psg,soprattutto perchè recupera Verratti che tra l'altro è il loro centrocampista più forte.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (12 Aprile 2016)

Sarò allo stadio a vederla! Speriamo sia una partita migliore dell'ultima che ho visto all'Etihad: City-Dinamo. 
Forza Zlatan!


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Aprile 2016)

Tifo Psg, partita bella da seguire


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2016)

Tifo PSG per i grandi campioni che ha, ma vedo favorito il City che gioca in casa.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Se passa il PSG va per la vittoria finale, segnatevelo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2016)

Passeranno i parigini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se passa il PSG va per la vittoria finale, segnatevelo.


Perderà in finale come Borussia, Atletico e Juventus.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

dajee ibra


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Rigore cITY.. praticamente finita per il PSG


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Rigore per il City.

La difesa del Psg è un colabrodo.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

Rigore City, sbagliato da Aguero. Finita.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Aguero sbaglia il rigore


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rigore cITY.. praticamente finita per il PSG



Difatti ha sbagliato Aguero ahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Aguero calcia fuori incredibile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Aprile 2016)

Comunque finora il PSG poca roba


----------



## DannySa (12 Aprile 2016)

Il Psg senza Verratti è poca roba.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

è destino che passi il PSG


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

PSG davvero imbarazzante..si passano al palla 1000 volte ma non concludono nulla..e Cavani davvero un cesso, io mi chiedo cosa la gente veda in lui.. sembra il nonno ubriaco di quello di Napoli


----------



## Dexter (12 Aprile 2016)

Con Verratti e Pastore in forma sarebbe stata già chiusa all'andata. Purtroppo sono entrambi mezzi rotti in panca ed a centrocampo tocca giocare con Marquinos.


----------



## BB7 (12 Aprile 2016)

Due squadre scarse e SENZA gioco che il Barça piallerà senza problemi


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

Ibra è in campo?


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ibra è in campo?



Decisivo come sempre quando conta


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Partita monumentale di Fernando e Fernandinho e dei centrali di difesa dei Citizens.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

De bruyneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 1-0


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Davvero pazzesco ed i gobbi hanno battuto sti cessi ben due volte


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Straordinario De Bruyne

1-0 City


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Gran giocatore De Bruyne.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

gran goal


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2016)

Madò KDB


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2016)

Peccato, tifavo psg per la vittoria finale


----------



## Dany20 (12 Aprile 2016)

Peccato per il PSG. Anche quest'anno niente Champions per Ibra.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Real City Barca e Bayern.. praticamente chi becca il City è già in finale


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2016)

Gran gol di Kevin.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Aeeeee Cavani...

Buonanotte.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Cavani è finito altro che fenomeno


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2016)

Psg senza mediana, e in più con il fantasma di Di Maria in campo. In queste condizioni è dura.


----------



## BB7 (12 Aprile 2016)

Gli sta bene a questo PSG imbarazzante


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

Ibra solito flopp..


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Il City può solo migliorare in cl a questo punto.. tra qualche anno la vinceranno..

Il PSG non potrà mai migliorare..per vincere la Cl ti serve uno meglio di quello scandalo di Blanc. Ed onestamente attirare allenatori top in quel campionato scadenza è praticamente difficile


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

Godo poco


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Il Psg, comunque, non può andare in giro con Blanc dai.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Decisivo come sempre quando conta



Uno choker è per sempre


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

Blanc sarà cacciato... per chi critica Cavani non so, ha avuto una mezza palla giocabile. Il punto è che il Psg è una squadra troppo lenta e molto prevedibile e ha fatto sembrare i centrali del City dei top. 

La qualificazione l'hanno buttata all'andata, ma secondo me il Psg rimane più forte come squadre e singoli.. Il prossimo allenatore saprà fare cambiamenti giusti e senza Ibra che a questi livelli è inutile purtroppo..


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2016)

rosicamento gobbi a 1000, city ha perso due volte con loro eppure è in semifinale


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2016)

Anche per questa volta Ibra sarà per il prossimo anno , resta comunque pazzesco che non abbia mai vinto quella coppa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Aprile 2016)

Godicchio


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

spendi 3000 milioni di euro all'anno tra ingaggi e cartellini e poi al primo gioctore non in forma va in crisi.
Che bluff epocale sto PSG. E' il fratello ricco del Lione niente di più


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rosicamento gobbi a 1000, city ha perso due volte con loro eppure è in semifinale



Ecco cosa vuol dire vincere il girone...


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Anche per questa volta Ibra sarà per il prossimo anno , resta comunque pazzesco che non abbia mai vinto quella coppa.



il punto è che non c'è manco andato vicino


----------



## Serginho (12 Aprile 2016)

No ma il Psg otterrà i risultati, no ma vinceranno loro la coppa


----------



## marionep (12 Aprile 2016)

Blanc asino, incredibile affidare centinaia di milioni di euro di investimenti a uno che nella partita più importante dell'anno inventa la difesa a tre mai provata prima e schiera uno simmione che, oltre ad essere una pippa immane, gli aveva dato della chekka qualche settimana fa.


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

nah Aurier è forte, ma non ha mai giocato tutto questo mese(e anche lo scorso), non solo prima in questa partita(ha schierato VWL venerdì), ma anche all'andata...

la capra è stato Blanc...


----------



## marionep (12 Aprile 2016)

Aurier tra andata e ritorno ha regalato almeno tre palle gol pulite con passaggi orizzontali sbagliati in uscita dalla difesa, quelli che anche i bambini di dieci anni sanno di non dover sbagliare mai. E poi uno che si fa registrare mentre fuma un narghilè ed insulta allenatore e compagni è una pippa a prescindere.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

molti giocatori sopravvalutati questo PSG comunque...
Esterni di difesa, portiere, centrocampisti e secondo me attacco composto male. In Francia ancora pensano che Ibra sia Van Basten e Cavani Gullit.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Tutta colpa di Blanc. Primo tempo letteralmente regalato al City, nessuno dei due ha giocato e non si sa bene perché. Follia mettere Aurier centrale, quando hai Marquinhos. 

La cosa più triste è che il PSG non mi ha mai dato l'idea di provarci veramente. Mi dispiace per Ibra e basta.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rosicamento gobbi a 1000, city ha perso due volte con loro eppure è in semifinale



Certo che rosicano. La Juve è una spanna sopra a questo City.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

ci sarebbe da parlare pure del pupillo di Torros


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Aurier tra andata e ritorno ha regalato almeno tre palle gol pulite con passaggi orizzontali sbagliati in uscita dalla difesa, quelli che anche i bambini di dieci anni sanno di non dover sbagliare mai. E poi uno che si fa registrare mentre fuma un narghilè ed insulta allenatore e compagni è una pippa a prescindere.



era pippa pure contro il Real dove non ha fatto vedere boccia a Ronaldo e co? 

dai non diciamo minkiata non giocava da 2 mesi, non ha giocato ne prima di questa partita ne prima di quella all'andata.


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Aprile 2016)

Non mi aspettavo un psg cosi' deludente, giusta eliminazione


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ci sarebbe da parlare pure del pupillo di Torros



chi è il pupillo di Torros? Aurier? fidati che è forte, ma ripeto non era in condizione..


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> chi è il pupillo di Torros? Aurier? fidati che è forte, ma ripeto non era in condizione..



El fideo credo.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> chi è il pupillo di Torros? Aurier? fidati che è forte, ma ripeto non era in condizione..




Credo che parli della sconcertante e negativa prova di Di Maria.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> chi è il pupillo di Torros? Aurier? fidati che è forte, ma ripeto non era in condizione..



non parlo di Aurier, lo sai benissimo a chi mi riferisco


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

Ah beh che devo dire non è sempre domenica.. Se la squadra fa ridere non può fare tutto da solo.
Io cmq ho molti pupilli: Hazard, Marquinhos, Griezmann, Di Maria, Reus, Verratti, Modric, Alaba, Muller e tanti altri.
se devo criticarli per ogni partite sbagliata finisce il mondo. Le partite no le hanno tutti.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rosicamento gobbi a 1000, city ha perso due volte con loro eppure è in semifinale



Facciamo pure a 1000000000000000 
L'anno prossimo la smettessero di fissarsi con sto campionatino del cacchio e pensassero a puntare seriamente la coppa.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Facciamo pure a 1000000000000000
> L'anno prossimo la smettessero di fissarsi con sto campionatino del cacchio e pensassero a puntare seriamente la coppa.



Perché? Vuoi dirmi che non hanno puntato alla Coppa? Ma dai. Eravate a tanto cosi dal passare col Bayern, stra meritatamente tra l'altro. Se Evra avesse spazzato al posto di dormire sulla palla sareste passati quasi di sicuro. Dire però che non ci avete provato per me è assurdo. Siete stati anche molto bravi!


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Facciamo pure a 1000000000000000
> L'anno prossimo la smettessero di fissarsi con sto campionatino del cacchio e pensassero a puntare seriamente la coppa.



ci avete provato eccome


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Perché? Vuoi dirmi che non hanno puntato alla Coppa? Ma dai. Eravate a tanto cosi dal passare col Bayern, stra meritatamente tra l'altro. Se Evra avesse spazzato al posto di dormire sulla palla sareste passati quasi di sicuro. Dire però che non ci avete provato per me è assurdo. Siete stati anche molto bravi!



Nono non mi riferiva ai giocatori e al mister, bensì alle ambizioni societarie. Non abbiamo i mezzi di Bayern, Real o Barça, ma bisogna cominciare a credere concretamente di poterla vincere e non limitarsi a sognarla. Da quando siamo tornati a vincere il campionato abbiamo fatto dei passi da gigante, molti dei nostri hanno fatto tanta esperienza, abbiamo alcuni giocatori che potrebbero giocare tranquillamente titolari anche nei citati squadroni, perché non smetterla di fare giri di parole ed uscire finalmente allo scoperto? Certo, è chiaro che non partiremo mai come i favoriti ed in prima fila, ma non accetto che la società ancor ragioni sulla base del partecipare. Non abbiamo più scuse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nono non mi riferiva ai giocatori e al mister, bensì alle ambizioni societarie. Non abbiamo i mezzi di Bayern, Real o Barça, ma bisogna cominciare a credere concretamente di poterla vincere e non limitarsi a sognarla. Da quando siamo tornati a vincere il campionato abbiamo fatto dei passi da gigante, molti dei nostri hanno fatto tanta esperienza, abbiamo alcuni giocatori che potrebbero giocare tranquillamente titolari anche nei citati squadroni, perché non smetterla di fare giri di parole ed uscire finalmente allo scoperto? Certo, è chiaro che non partiremo mai come i favoriti ed in prima fila, ma non accetto che la società ancor ragioni sulla base del partecipare. Non abbiamo più scuse.



Beh si, se l'anno scorso siete stati una sorpresa, quest'anno avete confermato di essere una squadra temuta. Il prossimo anno punterete a vincerla, almeno per logica.


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

io credo che ogni partite è una storia a se, perché se consideriamo quelle contro le big non vedo perché non considerare quelle contro Siviglia e Borussia. Per la Juve è come l'Atletico, può vincere con tutti e perdere anche con tutti.


----------



## Serginho (13 Aprile 2016)

Gli sta bene a quel buffone che hanno come presidente. Vuoi comprarti l'Atletico se chiede i tuoi giocatori? Mi sa che ti devi comprare la coppa perchè giocando a calcio non la vinci


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Aprile 2016)

Il psg dal presidente lungimirante e intelligente è stato cacciato fuori come da tradizione ormai. Si riprova l'anno prossimo, superando la soglia (forse già superata, non so) del miliardo speso, altro giro altra vagonata di danari per la "progettualità" del Psg, che sicuramente andrà a prelevare talenti poco noti ai più come ha sempre fatto, pagandoli anche poco di ingaggio ovviamente. Poi magari beccano l'anno in cui incontrano benfica agli ottavi, dinamo kiev ai quarti e borussia in semifinale e arrivano a vincere la Champions e sento già i cori dei fanatici. Vedremo quanto avranno speso per allora e faremo due conti.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Gli sta bene a quel buffone che hanno come presidente. Vuoi comprarti l'Atletico se chiede i tuoi giocatori? Mi sa che ti devi comprare la coppa perchè giocando a calcio non la vinci



Eh ma è intelligente, ci arriverà a capirlo che 500 mln l'anno non bastano, ne servono di più


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2016)

La cosa più bella della partita di ieri:

"Yaya Tourè, il re delle sciabolate" (Piccinini)


----------

